# UFC 68: THE UPRISING - Results



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

Varner - Submission - (Rear Naked Choke) - rd1 1:34 _*put him to sleep*_
Gleison Tibau - Decision (Unanimous) -
Jon Fitch - Submission (Rear Naked Choke) - rd2 3:05 *calls out Karo*
Hamill - TKO (Strikes) - rd1 4:00
Lambert - KO - rd 2
Hughes - Decision (Unanimous)
Franklin - TKO (corner Stoppage) rd2 5:00
Kampmann - Submission rd1
Couture - Decision (Unanimous) AMAZING PERFORMANCE

Thanks to screenamesuck.




































*UFC 68: The Uprising*
Date: 3/3/2007
Event Type: UFC Pay Per View
Location: Nationwide Arena (Columbus, Ohio)​
----------

*Fight Card*

*Main Card Bouts:*

Tim Sylvia vs. Randy Couture
Matt Hughes vs. Chris Lytle
Rich Franklin vs. Jason MacDonald
Renato "Babalu" Sobral vs. Jason Lambert
Martin Kampmann vs. Drew McFedries

*Preliminary Bouts:*

Jon Fitch vs. Luigi Fioravanti
Matt Hamill vs. Rex Holman
Gleison Tibau vs. Jason Dent 
Jamie Varner vs. Jason Gilliam


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks again to screenamesuck. Make sure to give this guy some positive rep and feedback, he deserves it :thumbsup:


----------



## Va2k (Nov 19, 2006)

Propz @ This

[email protected] Winnin.. AhHaHa


----------



## roguejestyr (Dec 31, 2006)

Randy Couture completely dominates! such an awesome performance.

Babalu needs to work on his stand up defense IMO, he kept his hands low most of the fight and got KO'd.


----------



## The 23 Enigma (Feb 25, 2007)

Hell yes. Randy Couture did an amazing job.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

In truth, there wasn't a bad fight on this card, although there was nothing too surprising until the main event. Sylvia/Couture just made it all the more better. Had that been any either fighter, it would've been a simple 5-round beatdown that proved their dominance. This was done by 43 year old, and recently retired Randy Couture, and it was ****ing amazing. Randy came out on top, and I actually dribbled in my pants (JUST a little) when he landed that first clean shot on Sylvia. What a great fight, and what a great comeback for Couture. 

Matt Hughes vs. Chris Lytle was nothing to write home about, but it sure has me thinking who they're going to have Hughes fight next. 
Jon Fitch's victory over Fiorivanti has me all tingly inside, knowing full well we could be in for some Fitch vs. Parisyan action.
I thought McFedries was gonna take Kampmann's head the hell off. That was a sweeet submission.


----------



## sirchessalots (Feb 27, 2007)

Randy made his point and showed that if you're a champion you should fight like one and not "cruise". What a wussy Sylvia is, I have no respect for him as a fighter. Also, Does anyone know how to view fights on this page? I'm brand new


----------



## mrds (Feb 4, 2007)

*thanks*

Does anyone know where someone has posted the fight vids? i didn't get to buy this one on ppv.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

mrds said:


> Does anyone know where someone has posted the fight vids? i didn't get to buy this one on ppv.


Support the organization, sucker!


----------



## danielrm2 (Dec 31, 2006)

damn, I'm glad Couture won. I don't like that pansy Sylvia, he's not a great fighter. The only things going for him is.......he's big and he's got good reach. If a 43 year old (I know he's a legend but he's still old for this sport) can beat a 30 year old champ, then that says something about the organization's weight class.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Insane performance by Randy Couture. I was so impressed by him but so unimpressed by Sylvia at the same time, what a shocker


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

Everyone at the bar was screaming for Randy.


Randy has a new fan.


----------



## PUNISHERWP (Jan 4, 2007)

great event


----------



## danielrm2 (Dec 31, 2006)

Randy was freakin awesome. He's improved since his last fight. He can dodge and strike better now. I can't wait till Randy and CroCop fight. That will be a very good fight.


----------



## faynftp (Mar 4, 2007)

Nobody I knew believed me when I said Randy would whoop Tim's ass. Glad he proved them wrong. That was a ****ing remarkable beatdown. Fight wasn't even close. I didn't expect anything less from Couture and Sylvia delivered exactly the perfomance I expected, a piss poor one. The opening shot was almost indescribable. McCarthy drops his catch phrase Tim walks up, Randy walks up, Randy gives Tim a quick inside leg kick then he leans back like he was ****ing Hulk Hogan(no bullshit this really happened I'm not making this shit up!) writes Tim's name accross his knuckles puts them in the mailbox and delivers one of the most telegraphed punches I have ever seen in my life. Whoever hasn't gotten to see it pony up the $$$ cause I doubt you'll ever seen anything more worthwhile in the UFC for a long time. #1 knock down of the year guaranteed. Next up Randy vs Mirko!


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Man, you gotta love Randy, he's a ****in' machine.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

This is awsome, no more of that boring peice of shit Sylvia as the Champ!


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

Wow, I went into this event not expecting much and it turned out to be one of my favourite ppvs ever. Franklin's on my good side again, very classy guy.

So happy COuture won, 5 round domination on the big man Sylvia. Incredible!


----------



## vinny123 (Mar 4, 2007)

It was an excellent fight for Randy, although he did look gassed after the 3rd. Hughes saw that and told Tim to press harder and Randy did the smart thing, took him down and beat the crap outta him. Randy vs. Mirko, if Randy takes him down, (very likely) lights out for Cro Cop!


----------



## RageInDaCage (Mar 1, 2007)

to anyone who doubted captain america....f*ck u


----------



## AstroBouncer (Jan 4, 2007)

I hoped randy could pull it off, but the performance was amazing. He looked great out there.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

annd i lost 12,000 points on the babalu fight...


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

you got to admit it was pricless when Tim asked for it to be stood up when randy had his back for only 5 sec's.


----------



## KillerG (Nov 14, 2006)

So glad to see Randy win, i had my doubts, but so glad to see him win.

Martain had a great arm choke, loved it. And Jasons punch owned.

A good PPV, better than some ive seen


----------



## asdf122345 (Apr 15, 2006)

Wow the main event was awesome. Randy Couture prove to be the champ.


----------



## danielrm2 (Dec 31, 2006)

faynftp said:


> Nobody I knew believed me when I said Randy would whoop Tim's ass. Glad he proved them wrong. That was a ****ing remarkable beatdown. Fight wasn't even close. I didn't expect anything less from Couture and Sylvia delivered exactly the perfomance I expected, a piss poor one. The opening shot was almost indescribable. McCarthy drops his catch phrase Tim walks up, Randy walks up, Randy gives Tim a quick inside leg kick then he leans back like he was ****ing Hulk Hogan(no bullshit this really happened I'm not making this shit up!) writes Tim's name accross his knuckles puts them in the mailbox and delivers one of the most telegraphed punches I have ever seen in my life. Whoever hasn't gotten to see it pony up the $$$ cause I doubt you'll ever seen anything more worthwhile in the UFC for a long time. #1 knock down of the year guaranteed. Next up Randy vs Mirko!


Randy kicked Tim's ass. You could tell by the 3rd round, Tim knew he was gonna lose. Randy landed a lot of hard punches and dodged like 90% of Tim's punches.


----------



## danielrm2 (Dec 31, 2006)

esv said:


> This is awsome, no more of that boring peice of shit Sylvia as the Champ!


yeah, seriously.


----------



## danielrm2 (Dec 31, 2006)

vinny123 said:


> It was an excellent fight for Randy, although he did look gassed after the 3rd. Hughes saw that and told Tim to press harder and Randy did the smart thing, took him down and beat the crap outta him. Randy vs. Mirko, if Randy takes him down, (very likely) lights out for Cro Cop!


It's very likely that CroCop would lhk Randy too. CroCop is a badass mofo.


----------



## kudzu13 (Oct 15, 2006)

UFC 68 was the best UFC ever!! I've seen them all and this overall takes the cake. JUST AMAZING!!


----------



## Randy GNP (Nov 24, 2006)

Randy showed everyone what a real champion is like. Go shit your self Tim Sylvia


----------



## loudmom (Oct 21, 2006)

I came home to watch randy beat sylvia's ass after I watched one of my training partners win by Ko in his 2nd muay thai fight 




Now that was a good night


----------



## jehu pitchfork (Feb 4, 2007)

randy exposed every shi**y hole sylvia had in his arsenal. nothing better than a clear concise winner. especially when it's against someone as terribly safe as Tim Sylvia.


----------



## xayekim (Jan 20, 2007)

UFC 68 Shows- 

1. Sylvia doesnt know what to do on the ground or when someone pushes him to get inside, his confidence is shot, extremely frustrated and he is afraid of Couture, Cro Cop and the rest of the heavyweight division. I hope to see Monson and Sylvia meet again so that he can finish Sylvias career. 

2. Couture, I dont think showcased all of his skills in the fight, I dont think age has much of an affect on him. I think the biggest thing for his boost back to the top was his appearance on "Pros Vs Joes" being around a bunch of washed up former pros, I think he realized he wasnt one of them and wanted that taste again. 

3. Franklin is back regardless of my hatred of him, his confidence is back, forcing someone to quit out of frustration and pain does nothing but boost your confidence and in his case ego and arrogance. 

4. Sobral is probably done in the UFC, everyone thought it was in the bag, he showed that he was one dimension again and unfortunately Lambert trained for his takedowns. 

5. Hughes isnt back by a long-shot, his confidence was shot and he was way to cautious. He never really stepped it up in the fight, it was cold and boring on the ground and other than a few shots, and escapes, it would have been a draw.


----------



## bombthreat23 (Dec 21, 2006)

just to get this straight in my head, you are talking about a UFC (former) heavyweight champion who has defeated Jeff Monson, Arlovski TWICE, lambert, silva, rodriquez.. had a 16 fight win steak...currently has record of 24 and 3 in mma with 15 ko's a bum...this is what all you guys are talking about here right?


----------



## xayekim (Jan 20, 2007)

bombthreat23 said:


> just to get this straight in my head, you are talking about a UFC (former) heavyweight champion who has defeated Jeff Monson, Arlovski TWICE, lambert, silva, rodriquez.. had a 16 fight win steak...currently has record of 24 and 3 in mma with 15 ko's a bum...this is what all you guys are talking about here right?


Yep thats who we are talking about. 

With the exception of Arlovski and McGee, he has always had a serious height advantage. If you work hard enough on your striking thats all you have to worry about. People always give him props on his takedown defense, again with the height. His footing is bad, his strikes are whooping and not precise and his ground game is bad, the only thing he has got for him is his height, his whooping strikes and the fact that his limbs are so long its difficult to be put into a submission. 

I think people here are knocking him because : 1. Hes one dimensional 2. Hes an arrogant prick who is afraid to lose his precious belt and has been caught several times denying fights to competitors. 3. As evidence in his fight with Couture he gave up once he realized he couldnt stop him from coming inside.... I think its those reasons for the most part... and i think many of us will highlight number 2. 

To me, Sylvia falls into the category of Franklin, Hughes and Ortiz, all good fighters but too often than not they let there mouth over run their body and when they are beat they make excuses. 

Granted the MMA game is a game of chance, you will get hit occasionally and there is that "lucky punch" or that slip that led to a submission, but unfortunately I believe that Sylvia is not an all around artist and he has gotten lucky on many occasions. 

I do have to give him credit for his chin, or more or less his recovery rate. Hes been popped many times and the big man has dropped to the mat, and he just seems to get right back up.


----------



## Chin_Check (Mar 7, 2007)

*Prime Time*

Randy Owned Hands down best UFC fight in a while. Dont ever dout Captin America. I can't wait to see Randy Vs. Cro Cop.... Anyone notice the similarity between the first punch Randy threw Sat. night and the one Randleman dropped Cro Cop with?


----------



## PUNISHERWP (Jan 4, 2007)

i think because of the way randy exposed tim...tim either needs to reivent his style or retire...randy just picked apart every piece of sylvias form


----------



## kudzu13 (Oct 15, 2006)

If you can, you need to watch some of the under card you missed. They were impresive as well. Of course not as impressive as the main event.


----------



## Winner Stays In (Feb 21, 2007)

Okay...for the four you dislike...Hughes, Franklin, Ortiz and Silvia...the first two have never made excuses for a loss...it happens...as for the latter two...yes...I agree, however, your thoughts on Hughes and Franklin are taken so drop it. You are starting to read like a 7th grader who does not look beyond your own likes and dislikes. Look more into the first two and do some research...those two hardly ever talk about anything, let alone a loss..."When you lose say little, when you win say less!" Take that to the bank!
WINNER STAYS IN!


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

That was incredible, but I was very suprised at Babalu's loss though. I mean, coming off a loss already had to of made him train like crazy to become even better yet he comes back and is no better and gets KO'ed. From here he has 2 options: 1) Train like he did after his first loss to Chuck and work greatly on his stand-up game to become better all-round. Or 2) Retire.

I've also been thinking about Lambert since he just defeated a star in Babalu, does any one here think that if he can win a few more important fights (say Evans then Griffin) that he could be the next star? Not like Ortiz/Liddell type, I mean just a top competitor in the UFC etc?


----------



## themainevent (Mar 19, 2007)

*randy and matt*

randy had something to prove and he done it.. he is simply awesome. and matt hughes is out to get st pierre


----------



## The Terminator (Oct 14, 2006)

*Randy The Natural "ass Kicker"*

HOLY CRAP BALLS

i cant believe randy actually pulled that off!!!
i will never doubt him ever...EVER again...even against the sensational croatian killer...

very well done...i am truly amazed...he will hav to use a different tactic against crocop tho...


----------

